# What's good for summer from NG and AH?



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I've got a huge show on the 4th and I want to have some fresh summer scents for lotions and body sprays. Any suggestions? I'd like a nice strawberry (just fruity or should it be a little sweet?) and a good coconut something. Maybe a suntan-y scent too. I've got a light/fruity vanilla. Any other ideas? I've got those things in soap but I know there are others that are yummy that just don't come out as well in soap so I never pay attention to them. LOL 

Any other ideas for easy, cheap, impulse purchases? I was thinking a lighter than usual lotion for summer. I have a bunch of 2 oz bottles I need to do something with so I thought a nice variety of scents in a cute bucket might get some attention. And I have 2 oz and 4 oz spray bottles. What else for summer????


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Coconut Craze is a great lotion seller for me from NG. It is coconutty but more like a suntan lotion type scent. I also love their Cucumber, wasabi, and cilantro (or something like that). It is a nice light summer/spa scent.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I have Calabrian Bergamot & Violet, Midnight Pomegranate and White Tea from AH that I really like. Bergamot & Violet is really fresh and spring like. Midnight Pom is an adult fruity scent but not heavy at all like the midnight in the name would imply. I've read of others renaming this scent as their strawberry. White Tea is a spot on tea scent. I really pick up the tea and maybe a hint of peach comes across. A really light and fresh scent. I tend to get the heavier fall/winter scents from NG. All though their Sunflowers is really nice.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks ladies!


----------

